# Crown Carbon Stabilizer Set, anyone have one?



## tigersdad (Jun 13, 2009)

I was just looking at this last night. I bet not many have tried it. I will probably buy Doinker out of fear of losing good money on a cheap and bad product.


----------



## k9unit (Jan 1, 2011)

The thing is I tried the DECUT site and was blown away by what you get for the money, I think im gonna do it. I have doinkers on my compound, but cant put myself to put that much money in my recurve setup "yet" If anything itll be a great experiment since I switch my doinkers from my compound to my recurve and back again.


----------



## Falkryus (May 17, 2013)

Some people where I practice use these stabilizers, for the price they are very good. I'll try to take pictures of them to show you how they look.


----------



## k9unit (Jan 1, 2011)

That would be awesome Falkryus, than!!!


----------



## fluke (Aug 12, 2012)

I have them. i love the rods but the dampers are ok (for me anyways).

I actually disassembled mine and saw that the rods are not simply glued to the bolts but there is a quite thick pin that runs through it. the rods themselves are quite thick.

works great for me

i can't upload a picture right now but i can tonight. tell me if you want any specific pictures


----------



## tigersdad (Jun 13, 2009)

Fluke and Falkryus... That is great feedback. I am calling Lancaster tomorrow to ask the tech fellows about them.


----------



## fluke (Aug 12, 2012)

Some high resolution pics


----------



## arrowchucker222 (Jun 17, 2013)

I have a set and they are fine. I got a whole stabilizer setup for the price of some stabilizers alone. Go ahead and buy, you wont be disappointed


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

Love the Engrish... "Fashion archery" and "archery World Cup composite".


----------



## fluke (Aug 12, 2012)

yeah you feel like zoolander with them


----------



## tigersdad (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks for the pictures. Called Lancaster and tech fellow assured me they were good...so, they shipped out today . Seeing the pictures gives me anticipation that they will work just fine for this intermediate archer. Also, I like having gear that is different from the rest...long as it works.


----------



## k9unit (Jan 1, 2011)

I ordered last night. Thanx for the pics!!! Now I REALLY cant wait to try them out.


----------



## mf1ve (Jul 28, 2013)

I'll be watching this space! I have a Cartel Carbon stabilizer set, and the long rod is not stiff enough. Curious to know how stiff the Crown is by comparison.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I'd be curious as to whether the weights quoted for the stabs were with or without the dampers and weights.

-Grant


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi what weights come with this set & I presume you can use standard weights with it ?


----------



## k9unit (Jan 1, 2011)

Not sure on what weights come with it, or the thread size, but ill try to post as much info as I can when I get them. Unless someone else has that info?


----------



## fluke (Aug 12, 2012)

threads are standard 1/4 for the weights and 5/15 for riser mount


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

fluke said:


> threads are standard 1/4 for the weights and 5/15 for riser mount


do you know the weight of the weights


----------



## Chinese Tea (Mar 17, 2010)

fluke said:


> threads are standard 1/4 for the weights and 5/15 for riser mount


The riser mount is *5/16-24*, not 5/15. 

Weights are 1/4-20

Source (page 8): http://www.texasarchery.org/Documents/AMO/AMOStandards.pdf


----------



## fluke (Aug 12, 2012)

right 5/16. typo


----------



## k9unit (Jan 1, 2011)

Ok, so I got my set in today, and I have NOT had a chance to shoot with them but had a chance to look close at them.

At first glance all I can say is ***?? ONLY $130??????? I cannot believe what I got for the price, they look great, all fittings fit well together to form a full olympic style recurve stab system.
I guess like everything else target archery style it will be how they are for "my" shooting style, so I hope in the next week of testing to rate this setup as honestly as I can even against my other recurve setup that I am tryin to sell, and also against my compound setup that I have been using on my recurve. (the biggest reason I got these besides the price is so I dont have to keep switching my main compound setup back and forth from compound to recurve)


----------



## k9unit (Jan 1, 2011)

Maybe, just maybe I should try to put a new section together called "serious low budget can get great gear" section together, so far I have had great luck. Or someone else can put the section together and I could have input.
I know I am not the only "TARGET" archer out there looking for great deals for good quality products.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I have been completely thrilled with the Decut/X-spot products that I've owned. Plus I believe they make the Avalon Tec-one sight as well which has great reviews.

Really a set of stabs isn't complicated.

Would you be able to weigh the bare stabs without weights? What diameter are they? How much weight do they have?

Thanks,
Grant


----------



## k9unit (Jan 1, 2011)

That is something I would have to check at the club when I get a chance to play with them, but I do not think we have a scale sensitive enough to weigh them accurately with or withought weights. just to be honest. As for honest I almost refuse to sell my old fuse set now. this set almost seems to destroy them just by looking at them , but no tests yet.


----------



## k9unit (Jan 1, 2011)

Had a chance to pluck a few arrows after work, and HOT DAMD!!!! This thing "almost" feels the same as my compound setup, the difference is so small that I can't even describe it and considering this whole setup is way less then what I paid just for my compounds main rod I am super pleased! I might add a bit more weight to it though, just to experiment. I might actually put the rods on my compound to see how they feel, and if the difference (for me) is about the same as it was on the recurve I may want to sell my compound rods, buy another crown set and have money left over for more shiny stuff!! lol

I will hopefully get a chance to try them outdoors this weekend.


----------



## fluke (Aug 12, 2012)

k9unit said:


> Maybe, just maybe I should try to put a new section together called "serious low budget can get great gear" section together, so far I have had great luck. Or someone else can put the section together and I could have input.
> I know I am not the only "TARGET" archer out there looking for great deals for good quality products.


dude just have a look at my setup . it's as "serious low budget great gears" as it can get XD


----------



## tigersdad (Jun 13, 2009)

Mine came yesterday...has rained yesterday and today...happy for the rain here in Texas...sad for not trying it out...may have to go to indoor range to try out. Quality looks as good as my doinker fatty long rod...diameter is similar to doinker advancee..


----------



## Treepete (Jan 1, 2014)

I got a set of these delivered in the mail yesterday.

I was very very pleased with the value and especially the quality. You are getting a nice product and they were comparatively inexpensive.
I tried about 5 ends with them and they feel nice (to me) They absorbed a lot of shock and also they helped me keep the sight on target better than without. My groups definitely tightened up.

The machining and coating is very nice, there were no blemishes and fit and finish were as they should be. The weights were nice and you could add more if you wanted, as they are threaded insert-type.
Everything screws together nicely, threads were good, clean/ no burrs etc. I mean for $129 its a huge bang for the buck.

I hope these pictures work out. They are my first pictures.


























Anyway, if you are looking for a beginner/intermediate stabilizer kit, these are awesome.
Thanks for reading.
Pete


----------



## RobbJ (Dec 22, 2014)

I just saw these on Lancaster's site. Everyone still happy with them? I might try one on my Fuse Focus.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Someone local to me has been using a set for over a year. They seem like a great deal for the price. My only issue is that it encourages a new archer to set-up the bow will too much mass from the start since it's sold as a set.

-Grant


----------



## RobbJ (Dec 22, 2014)

Well the Focus is pretty light and buzzy - it actually feels kinda cheapo but I gotta work with what I have for now. More mass seems like a good thing but too much is bad? Sorry I'm a newb so all these technicalities are greek to me.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

It comes as a set of V-bars, v-bar bracket and extender so new archers put all those on the bow without realizing how much extra mass it adds. They would be better off with just using the long rod in the beginning.

-Grant


----------



## RobbJ (Dec 22, 2014)

Yeah, I'd probably just use the long part at first.


----------



## justaguy1954 (Mar 13, 2017)

I have used decut products and I was surprised with what you get for the money. It may not be the greatest line in the world but it works and looks pretty good.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## phallenthoul (Aug 21, 2016)

well just in case you didnt know, but China makes the most and perhaps the best carbon fiber products in the world. We (I'm Chinese) produce practically all carbon fiber tennis/batminton rackets, baseball bats, hockey clubs, racing bike frames on the market. 
So dont be too surprised with China made high quality low cost carbon fiber products.


----------



## Brian785 (Aug 24, 2017)

I have a set and they are fine. I got a whole stabilizer setup for the price of some stabilizers alone. Go ahead and buy, you wont be disappointed


----------



## OQuin (Nov 29, 2017)

I've had this set for several months for my compound set up. I use the front and one side rod. Quite happy with it, and for me they had a better feel, balance than a set of Shrewds that I also have (had).


----------

